# Accelerazione grafica per nvidia

## LittleBug

Buondì @ all! L'altra sera cercando di giocare a Quake3 mi son capitati diversi problemi!!! dopo immani fatiche (per me) sono riuscito a farlo partire con un solo problema: NON C'È L'ACCELERAZIONE HARDWARE!!!!

Controllando xorg.conf mi è parso tutto giusto (driver nvidia a posto ecc.) così ho provato fuori da X a dare il comando "opengl-update nvidia" con il risultato di mandare all' inferno X. Quindi ho provato a rieseguire opengl-update con al posto di nvidia xorg-x11: X và l'accelerazione NO! Inoltre sia in un modo che nell'altro l'unico window manager che funziona è xfce4 perchè? HELP ME PLEASE!!!

----------

## mc619

Hai seguito la guida per Nvidia?

Questa intendo...

----------

## LittleBug

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.................

Se devo essere sincero visto che sarà la 6546854564343544816514574651658453468743658sima volta che li installo (anche se lo facevo sempre su slackware) non mi è neanche passato per l'anticamera del cervello wait.................................. I try!!

----------

## gutter

Posta la sezione del tuo xorg.conf relativo alla scheda grafica.

P.S.: Benvenuto sul forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LittleBug

Ok!

A: ho fatto come nella guida e mi è successa la stessa cosa cioè X non si avvia!!!

B:ecco qua!

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Fx5700"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

----------

## gutter

Che versione di nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx hai?

----------

## LittleBug

versione 6629-r1 per AMD64

----------

## LittleBug

Domanda come si fa ad "allegare" (parte in verde) un file o un pezzo di file al forum come ho già visto in passato su altri topic?

----------

## gutter

Cosa ti da glxinfo?

Posta solo le prime 10 righe.

----------

## LittleBug

name of display: :0.0

display: :0 screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

       GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

       GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_metod, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

       GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

Ma non c'è un modo più veloce che copiarsi tutta sta pappardella a mano?

----------

## neryo

 *LittleBug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A: ho fatto come nella guida e mi è successa la stessa cosa cioè X non si avvia!!!
> 
> 

 

E i log di Xorg cosa dicono? Postali...  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Cambia le glx con:

 *Quote:*   

> opengl-update nvidia

 

----------

## LittleBug

here you are il log fatto 5 min fà!!!

 X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux cane 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 #2 Mon Mar 28 12:04:41 CEST 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 29 March 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 30 22:12:49 2005

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Nec"

(**) |   |-->Device "Fx5700"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3188 card 1043,80a3 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1043,808a rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10b7,1700 card 1043,80eb rev 12 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1043,80ed rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,80ed rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1043,80ed rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,80b0 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0342 card 1458,3108 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xcd500000 - 0xcf6fffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xad400000 - 0xcd3fffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX 5700 rev 161, Mem @ 0xce000000/24, 0xb0000000/28, BIOS @ 0xcf600000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xcff00000 - 0xcff000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xcfa00000 - 0xcfa007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xcf600000 - 0xcf61ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xcff00000 - 0xcff000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xcfa00000 - 0xcfa007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xcf600000 - 0xcf61ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xcff00000 - 0xcff000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xcfa00000 - 0xcfa007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xcf600000 - 0xcf61ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:44:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xcff00000 - 0xcff000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xcfa00000 - 0xcfa007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xcf600000 - 0xcf61ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xcff00000 - 0xcff000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xcfa00000 - 0xcfa007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xcf600000 - 0xcf61ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[33] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[34] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xB0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xCE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5700

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.36.20.25.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Nec: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Nec: Using vrefresh range of 55.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,Nec) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (280, 210) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (116, 123)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xcff00000 - 0xcff000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xcfa00000 - 0xcfa007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xcf600000 - 0xcf61ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

spero non crei problemi il fatto che è un po' lungo!

----------

## cloc3

 *LittleBug wrote:*   

> Domanda come si fa ad "allegare" (parte in verde) un file o un pezzo di file al forum come ho già visto in passato su altri topic?

 

Hai ragione: nessuno risponde alle tue domande, e tu gli sciroppi interi file di configurazione senza bbcode.

E' facile: basta cliccare sui pulsanti in alto: B, i... e compare il codice che genera automaticamente quegli effetti   :Smile: 

----------

## LittleBug

Tanx ahahahahahahahahah bella l  pseudo canzoncina in basso!

comunque e a non star la a copiare decine di righe incomprensibili a mano c'è un modo più rapido?

----------

## gaffiere

 *LittleBug wrote:*   

> comunque e a non star la a copiare decine di righe incomprensibili a mano c'è un modo più rapido?

 

intendi qualcosa del tipo: evidenzi con il tasto sx del mouse, ti sposti dove vuoi incollare e clicchi con il tasto centrale?  :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## Lucha

copia e incolla?

EDIT:battuto sul tempo!

----------

## cloc3

Il tuo log esce in un modo strano.

Io proverei a compilare ancora una volta nvidia-kernel ed nvidia-glx.

E a dare opengl-update nvidia come ti è stato suggerito prima.

 *LittleBug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque e a non star la a copiare decine di righe incomprensibili a mano c'è un modo più rapido?
> 
> 

 

Questa non è una domanda gentoo:

1. Selezione con il mouse del testo da incollare.

2. Posizionamento del mouse su qualunque finestra di qualunque programma, nel punto in cui effettuare l'incolla.

3. clic singolo con il tasto centrale.

Elementare: non siamo mica in windows  :Laughing: 

----------

## LittleBug

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIi

Grazie!   ^^;

----------

## LittleBug

Riguardo al ricompilare l'nvidia-glx e l'nvidia-kernel: BUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! sarà la centesima volta e il risultato è lo stesso!

----------

## redmatrix

Capisco l'euforia del momento e la voglia di farsi conoscere ma se eviti di scrivere decine di caratteri inutili e in maiuscolo forse ti capiremo meglio.

Tuo metodo di comunicazione:

" HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM................. " ed anche "...sarà la 6546854564343544816514574651658453468743658sima volta che li installo..."

Metodo di comunicazione funzionale (preferito da tutti noi):

"Hmm..." ed anche "...sarà la centesima volta che li installo..."

Esistono delle regole nello stendere documenti che non sono solo delle mere convenzioni.

Scrivere qualcosa in maiuscolo equivale ad urlarla. Via web le frasi urlate non sono udibili tuttavia visivamente creano un'effetto molto simile.

Se posti del codice di qualunque tipo usa il tasto code in alto, lo clicchi appena prima di inserire codice e di nuovo subito dopo.

Scusa la puntualizzazione ma credo che sia d'aiuto più a te che a noi altri.

Benvenuto.

----------

## Vendicatore

Devi disattivare l'estensione COMPOSITE oppure (a tuo rischio e pericolo) aggiungere

```

 Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 

```

nella sezione della scheda video.

----------

## LittleBug

Come si disattiva l' estensione composite? e comunque perchè a mio rischio e pericolo, cosa fa quella riga nella sezione video?

----------

## AlterX

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Devi disattivare l'estensione COMPOSITE oppure (a tuo rischio e pericolo) aggiungere
> 
> ```
> 
>  Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 
> ...

 

Ho visto altre opzioni tipo RenderAccel, e vorrei sapere dove

si può trovare una spiegazione su tali opzioni, in modo da sfruttare

al massimo la mia scheda nvidia  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ho visto altre opzioni tipo RenderAccel, e vorrei sapere dove
> 
> si può trovare una spiegazione su tali opzioni, in modo da sfruttare
> 
> al massimo la mia scheda nvidia   

 

Nel posto più ovvio: nei readme/leggimi forniti con i driver o disponibili sul sito nvidia (tipo qui).

----------

## AlterX

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ho visto altre opzioni tipo RenderAccel, e vorrei sapere dove
> 
> si può trovare una spiegazione su tali opzioni, in modo da sfruttare
> 
> al massimo la mia scheda nvidia    
> ...

 

Adesso la massacro la mia scheda  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## LittleBug

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  caspiterina ho provato ad aggiungere, come mi è stato consigliato, la riga Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" ma non succende nulla di nuovo anzi il server X mi da lo stesso problema di quando do il comando opengl-update nvidia (fatto prima di aggiungere la riga a xorg.conf) come se non succedesse niente!! Sob!!!

----------

## Thrain

@LittleBug:

Domanda sciocca, nvidia-glx e nvidia-kernel li compili a mano o li emergi?

Seconda domanda: hai cambiato versione di gcc tra la compilazione del kernel e quella di nvidia-kernel? Nel qual caso devi ricompilare il kernel/nvidia-kernel con la stessa versione di gcc...

Ciao

----------

## LittleBug

Ovviamente emergo le versioni per architettura amd64 e comunque no il gcc è lo stesso che io sappia (non sapreineanche aggiornarlo non mi sono mai interessato)

----------

## m_wakko

Scusa la domanda idiota, ma il modulo nvidia è caricato?

Prova un 

```
lsmod | grep nvidia
```

e vedi cosa ti restituisce. (Se non c'è prova un 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

)

Dopo che "emergato" nvidia-kernel non è che hai ricompilato il kernel?

Perché in questo caso hai sovrascritto la dir "/lib/modules/Linux-versionekernel", cancellando anche i driver nvidia.

Soluzione: ridare 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

Approposito del cut&paste...

In unix tu puoi sempre redirigere l'output standard su di un file o mandarlo ad un'altro comando tramite una pipe.

Esempi:

Se vuoi scrivere l'output di glxinfo sul file InfoGlx.txt fai:

```
glxinfo > InfoGlx.txt
```

Se vuoi accodare l'output di glxinfo sul file InfoGlx.txt fai (Notare il ">>"):

```
glxinfo >> InfoGlx.txt
```

Nel 3d ti chiedevano di passare le prime 10 linee di glxinfo:

```
glxinfo | head --lines=10 >> 10InfoGlx.txt
```

Le ultime 10:

```
glxinfo | tail --lines=10 >> 10InfoGlx.txt
```

Cmq butta un occhi su google cercando qualche guida su Unix, vedrai che ne trovi una marea di tecniche.

PS: Al momento sono su win (stupidi winmodem), quindi per la sintassi vado a memoria  :Shocked: !

----------

## LittleBug

Il modulo è caricato e il kernel non è stato più ricompilato dall'ultima volta che ho riprovato ad emergere i pacchetti nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx (10 minuti fa!!!) comunque graziiiiie per i suggerimenti per la console!

----------

## CarloJekko

Se non  hai ancora risolto prova così

scaricati i nuovi driver da qui 

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7174/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7174-pkg1.run

unmergi nvidia-kernel e nvidia glx (io non li ho mai emersi e ut2004 cedega doom 3 e quake arena skizzano con un PIV 2.4 e geforce 5700)

fai 

# sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7174-pkg1.run --force-tls=classic

per i giochi il comando --force-tls=classic è d'obbligo se non vuoi usare LD_PRELOAD=....

oppure se non lo carichi con xorg.conf

copiati questo xorg.conf

```
###############################################################################

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    # Load the glx module.

    Load   "glx"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

       

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

AllowMouseOpenFail

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse1"

  Option       "Buttons" "5"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Name" "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier "Monitor[0]" #CRT 

    HorizSync 30-95 

    VertRefresh 50-160 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier "Monitor[1]" #TV 

    HorizSync 60 

    VertRefresh 30-150 

 EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device" 

   Identifier      "Device[0]" 

   Driver          "nvidia" 

   BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #aggiusta usando 'lspci' o cat  /proc/pci  

   Screen 0 

   Option "nologo"

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Driver          "nvidia" 

   Identifier      "Device[1]" 

   Screen 1 

   Option          "TVOutFormat" "S-VIDEO" #o S-VIDEO etc 

   Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-B" #o NTSC etc 

   Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "Monitor[1]" 

   BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #aggiusta usando 'lspci' o cat  /proc/pci 

   Option "nologo"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier  "Screen[0]" 

   Device      "Device[0]" 

   Monitor     "Monitor[0]" 

   DefaultDepth 24 

   Subsection "Display" 

       Depth       24 

       Modes       "1600x1200" 

       ViewPort    0 0 

   EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Device "Device[1]" 

   Identifier "Screen[1]" 

   Monitor "Monitor[1]" 

   DefaultDepth 24 

       SubSection "Display" 

               Depth 24 

               Modes "1024x768" 

       EndSubSection    

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier  "Simple Layout" 

       Screen 0 "Screen[0]" 

       Screen 1 "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]" 

   InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection

##################################################################################
```

da root (non da shell) fai /etc/init.d/xdm restart

vedrai ke skizza anke a te

fai 

glxinfo|grep direct

per vedere se è abilitata l'accellerazione grafica

dovrebbe uscire:

direct rendering = yes

P.S.

il xorg.conf lo settato così perkè ho una televisione alla mia destra...

Edit gutter: usiamo i bbcode per favore.

----------

## CarloJekko

scusa sono nuovo di qui... e non sapevo cos'era il bbcode...[/code]

----------

## gutter

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> scusa sono nuovo di qui... e non sapevo cos'era il bbcode...

 

Sarebbe opportuno che leggessi le FAQ. 

Puoi trovare molti utili consigli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LittleBug

Si Si SiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSiSi grazie infinite Carlo Jekko finalmente l'accelerazione grafica funziona correttamente copiando e modificando un po' il tuo xorg.conffinalmente posso concedermi una sana partita a quake 3 e magari fare una partita in rete (e perderla) contro il Klez32

Adesso però ho un'altro problema e non so se puoi aiutarmi (spero): vorrei usare enlightenment come window manager ma l'unico che va è xfce4 tutti gli altri mi dicono che non possono connettersi al monitor "" senza scrivere niente tra virgolette, non trvano il monitor e non so come dirgli che c'è ed è possibile usarlo.

----------

## CarloJekko

prova così

(forse è una stronxxxata però tentar non nuoce)

#/etc/init.d/xdm stop

#nano /home/tuoutente/.xinitrc  (~/.xinitrc)

aggiungi questa linea : exec enlightenment 

O rimpiazza "enlightenment" con "enlightenment17" se usi  enligtehment dr17

Oppure da una shell semplicemente 

# echo exec enlightenment > ~/.xinitrc

poi 

# startx

vedi che succede (se rifiuta o no la connessione)

----------

## LittleBug

Facendo startx lo schermo diventa nero e si vede sol oil mouse a X :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

